# Do cats prefer corners?



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 6, 2017)

Growing up, my kids went through numerous and varied pets over the years, but there were more cats, and for longer periods, than any fish, turtles, or hamsters. I haven’t owned a pet since the youngest kid moved out to be an adult, and took Buck the mini spitz with her. But a “stray” cat lives with me part time.

What I remember most about cats is how goo sticks in the corners of their litter boxes. Those covered litter boxes have eight corners; a time-consuming chore when we changed out the litter and washed the boxes every few weeks.

With rainy weather coming soon, so that he can stay inside more if he wants to, I decided to make a litter box for the cat, but with no corners.

I cut the bottom off of a large round plastic tub, making the cut about 5 inches up from the bottom. It’s too big in circumference to set it inside any of those cat tents I checked out, and a regular pup tent is too large, but I can make a simple cover for it from some ¼” plywood I have.

I don’t understand why all litter boxes I’ve seen are rectangular. I’d like to know if there’s a good reason for the corners before I plug in this saw.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

You've piqued my interest, so I did some searches on whether or not round is better but couldn't find anything before I got bored.

However, here's some good info on covering or not-
http://www.catbehaviorassociates.com/covered-litter-boxes-the-real-scoop/

Other info on sizes and high backs-
http://wvcats.com/litterboxsolutions.htm#


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 6, 2017)

I couldn't find anything either, RadishRose. I read those articles, though. Obviously, I like a cover for selfish human reasons. I'm thinking I'll go with an A-frame configuration and leave a 6 to 8 inch open gap at both ends up under the peak. And an entrance, of course.

Thanks for checking it out. I don't think cats need the corners. I know I don't.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I couldn't find anything either, RadishRose. I read those articles, though. Obviously, I like a cover for selfish human reasons. I'm thinking I'll go with an A-frame configuration and leave a 6 to 8 inch open gap at both ends up under the peak. And an entrance, of course.
> 
> Thanks for checking it out. I don't think cats need the corners. I know I don't.






You're welcome. I've had many cats and still admire them. A frame sounds nice. Since there's no other cats, yours wouldn't feel trapped. I completely agree with covering it!


----------



## exwisehe (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes, I've had cats for years and my wife loves them also (along with all critters that visit our yards), and its a fact that they love the corners best. Personally, I wouldn't want a round box because I'd be afraid that my cat would go round n round looking for a corner and be a cause of stress. (I try to keep a happy cat) It's probably because their instincts tell them that there is less to cover if they use a corner.  (you know cats will naturally try to rake the litter over it)

Goodness, if they ever have a t.v. show on how to treat cats, I think I could go on there and be a "cat whisperer" because of all the experience I've had. Anyway, what I try to do is use a rounded off cat scooper so its easy to get the "stuff" out.  If worse comes to worse, I just lift the whole thing up and dump it into the garbage can outside and refill the litter box.  Then when my wife comes home from a trip, I show her what a good job I've been doing.  (take this for what its worth)


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

Exwisehe, there IS a show on Animal Planet called "My Cat From Hell" One thing I learned from him is that if a stressed out cat can climb to someplace high, it feels better, like shelving, etc.

https://www.animalplanet.com/tv-shows/my-cat-from-hell/


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 6, 2017)

I never bought a litter box for our cats,instead I used a rectangular plastic baby bath. I doubt they make them like that anymore. It was suppose to sit in the bottom of the bath tub. Took less water and the baby could sit comfortably in it. The sides were higher than a litter box and all the corners were rounded. Besides that I never used litter. I lined the box with some newspaper and used shredded paper. The hubby would bring the shredded paper home from work. After the cat did her business I'd pick up the four corners of the paper and dispose of it. I got the idea when one of our cats had a slight infection on his leg and until it healed the Vet told us not to use litter. It worked so well I continued using it for all our cats.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 6, 2017)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I couldn't find anything either, RadishRose. I read those articles, though. Obviously, I like a cover for selfish human reasons. I'm thinking I'll go with an A-frame configuration and leave a 6 to 8 inch open gap at both ends up under the peak. And an entrance, of course.
> 
> Thanks for checking it out. I don't think cats need the corners. I know I don't.



My cat has a Cat Genie, or maybe I'm the one who has it. Not a corner anywhere on this thing and my cat is fine with it.

https://www.amazon.com/CatGenie-Self-Washing-Flushing-Cat/dp/B008JGIYVE


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

exwisehe said:


> Yes, I've had cats for years and my wife loves them also (along with all critters that visit our yards), and its a fact that they love the corners best. Personally, I wouldn't want a round box because I'd be afraid that my cat would go round n round looking for a corner and be a cause of stress. (I try to keep a happy cat) It's probably because their instincts tell them that there is less to cover if they use a corner.  (you know cats will naturally try to rake the litter over it)



I went looking online for information using every key-word I could think of, but found nothing about why cats seem to prefer corners, and whether or not it's important, and I got nothin' except how often to clean the box and such. 

I finished the round litter box, and when Frank came by he used it without hesitation. He is primarily an outdoor cat...he doesn't even actually belong to me. He's a street cat who just wanders in every day two. He visits the neighbor lady, too. She trapped him a couple years ago and took him in to be spayed and vaccinated, then let him go. He's not what I'd call domesticated, so maybe regarding a litter box his behavior is different than a housecat.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> My cat has a Cat Genie, or maybe I'm the one who has it. Not a corner anywhere on this thing and my cat is fine with it.



Well that's good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 7, 2017)

You know those cats that get trapped and spayed or neutered go back and try to convince the other cats they were abducted by aliens with probes.


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 7, 2017)

My cat is a former feral.  He was living under a room built out from the house at my previous residence.  I kept hearing Great Horned Owls so I knew I had to bring him in.  I trapped him, took him to the vet for examination, shots, and neutering.  He was frocious and scary, but then he decided to hide.  I didn't see him for six months.  Then one day when I came into the kitchen, he was lying on the counter.  I gingerly petted him; he acted as if he wished to be my cat.  That night he slept on top of me where he has slept ever since.  I've had him for about eleven years and first saw him about three months before that so he's at least twelve.

On occasion he will race outside with my dog for an evening outing.  I don't like it, but there is an eight foot board fence.  I learned that the easiest way to get him to come back quickly is to close the door and ignore him.  He'll be ready to come in within five minutes.  One night he went out and was crying to come in within a couple of minutes.  I opened the door and he came flying in; he ran straight to his box.  His feral past notwithstanding, he only uses an inside bathroom today.  His box does have four corners.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 7, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> You know those cats that get trapped and spayed or neutered go back and try to convince the other cats they were abducted by aliens with probes.


Loll.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> You know those cats that get trapped and spayed or neutered go back and try to convince the other cats they were abducted by aliens with probes.



And the other cats call them kooky-kats and catspiracy theorists...until it happens to them.

"Riigghhtt...and your litter box is _round!_"


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> You know those cats that get trapped and spayed or neutered go back and try to convince the other cats they were abducted by aliens with probes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 7, 2017)

The only reason that I can think of why cats poop in the corner is that they feel safer - they aren't as "exposed". 

Slim, but that's all I've got ...


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 7, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> The only reason that I can think of why cats poop in the corner is that they feel safer - they aren't as "exposed".
> 
> Slim, but that's all I've got ...



That's the only reason I could figure. But, I figured, too, that if he didn't feel safe, or whatever, in a round one, he wouldn't use it. This plastic tub was laying around not being useful, free, I took a shot and it's working out.

I'm thinking "patent".


----------

